# Can you identify model?



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi, a puzzle one…was a builders model, badly smashed
but have restored..but nobody can identify including very
helpful Emily at Glasgow Riverside museum..
Black funnel, many ports and total 8 boats on a fairly small
ship…note well deck on focstle, and bow decoration, with
gingerbread decoration on stern…India/Far East trade.?
Thanks John.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmmm. She looks rather small, say 3,000 grt. Passengers and 'stowed' into the tween deck. My guess is that she is a coastal steamer, say London to Newcastle or Leith type.

Stephen


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

Stephen J. Card said:


> Hmmmm. She looks rather small, say 3,000 grt. Passengers and 'stowed' into the tween deck. My guess is that she is a coastal steamer, say London to Newcastle or Leith type.
> 
> Stephen


Yes, my initial thought too, but…..
John.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Have you seen the books 'Ships in Focus' by John Clarkson?

Very good. I have about 30 of them. I think it went to about 80 volumes etc. If you browse these you might something there. Problem is it will take you 'a month of Sundays' and no guarantee!

If the model is to be found in Glasgow that might narrow it a bit.

I check my copies.

Stephen


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

Yes I have all the ships in focus record, in hardback, a very
excellent publication I used to sell in my shop. Even had a
most useful index sent to me! If only had name to my model
would be great for details..! But will go through in time!!


----------



## SS City of Benares (11 mo ago)

Hi. Your answer might be in _Coastal Passenger Liners of the British Isles_ by Nick Robins.

Regards,
William


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

SS City of Benares said:


> Hi. Your answer might be in _Coastal Passenger Liners of the British Isles_ by Nick Robins.
> 
> Regards,
> William


Thanks, have tried that one, good book!
The bow decoration so unique..and the well deck.


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Akaroa said:


> Thanks, have tried that one, good book!
> The bow decoration so unique..and the well deck.


Hi from NZ. How about Thomas Dunlop and sons, Queen line?


----------



## Akaroa (Sep 19, 2021)

jg grant said:


> Hi from NZ. How about Thomas Dunlop and sons, Queen line?


Good thought, but not great passenger carriers?
the model has total 8 boats..! real puzzle .,.!
thanks anyway, John.


----------

